# Captain Bit



## Ratimus (Apr 8, 2020)

Howdy. This is my first build report here. Just started building pedals a couple months ago and am having a ton of fun. Here's my Bit Commander. I used a TM021 transformer and I matched a pair of germanium diodes for the octave up part. I think it turned out pretty cool.


----------



## Ratimus (Apr 8, 2020)

Here's my older dude making some robot farts with it and a Phase 90 I built today:


----------



## cooder (Apr 8, 2020)

Excellent! The knobbies give it that cool Dalek doom look.


----------

